# I Found A Baby Sparrow And I Don't Know What To Do!



## babybirdy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

This morning my dad found a sparrow's nest had crashed down onto our shed over the night. The parents had abandoned it, and one baby was dead. He rescued the other one, and brought it inside. we have it in a shoebox wrapped in a towel and don't know what to do. It has feathers already, but we think its leg might be broken! Help please!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What area are you located? There may be a rehabber in your area to take it to.


----------



## babybirdy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

In San Diego... but how do I keep it alive now?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I would put a towel on a heating pad on low and place the bird on the towel and keep him warm. Do you have something like a box to put him in?

http://www.starlingtalk.com/
They may be able to locate a rehabber in your area. I'm sorry I need to go to work but keep posting someone will be on line soon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you can take puppy chow bits, soak 'em in just a little water so that they'll absorb it and become soft (not horribly mushy) and feed him those with tweezers.

On the leg--can you post a picture? It's possible to splint a broken leg with masking tape.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here are pictures of the basic techniques, albeit on larger birds. For something that small, you just scale it down (use smaller tape):










Pidgey


----------



## babybirdy101 (Jul 8, 2008)

There's a picture... actually I don't think the leg is broken just sore. Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Project Wildlife may have someone who takes sparrows. Why don't you give them a call and see?

http://www.projectwildlife.org/

Terry


----------

